# Lionel G Scale Box Cars



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for the dimensions of the Lionel G Scale Box cars.

The length in particular.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy... I have one coming FEDEX next week.. I'll give dimensions when I get it unless you have before that.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Are these new Lionel offerings? or old? 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The old frt cars.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Box cars are... 

14 3/4" long 
4 1/2" high (sides) 
4 1/4" wide 
6 1/4" from top of railhead to roofwalk.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pterosaur


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1:32 as most of their stuff, looks like.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought there stuff was 1/32nd scale, but the 5 tank cars I have are closer to 1/24th. The tanks are not only bigger round than my Aristo Craft tank car, the frame is wider. 

My MDC coal hoppers which are considered 1/32 scale are only 4 inch wide, so with Pterosaur stating the width of the box car is 4 1/4, it seems the box cars may be a short 1/24th scale.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Lionel "Large Scale" is all over the place. They used "selective compression" so that most of it looks good running with other Lionel stock but there is no fixed scale. 

The GP units (amazing pullers) appear to be almost dead on 1:32. The Atlantics are a tad bigger than 1:29, and as you noted rlvette, the tankers are closer to 1:24. 

Rivet counters need to run from Lionel  Personally I love the look and run them next to my scale stuff without shame.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the local hobby shops this past fall acquired a collection that was primarily Lionel G..... they have sold most of it as of a couple wks ago but still have maybe a dozen pcs. ! 
Doug c


----------

